# Our "Meth Lab"



## Dialer (Oct 27, 2017)

Bought a vintage 1992 30 foot "Challenger" motorhome a few months ago basically on a whim.  Had never even owned a pop-up, but have been blessed with this monstrosity!  It has a Chevy 454 engine with 115,000 miles on the odometer.  Sounds CRAZY right?!?  
   Well, I bought it from a really meticulous gentlemen that answered all of my questions just right, and showed me Everything working like new, as well as a few thousand in new parts and professional repairs.  We've had it out on 2 trips so far, and she performed flawlessly, although the 5.1 mpg we got was not quite expected.  We were pulling a trailer with 2 motorcycles though.  We don't care about the mpg as we really never go over 100 miles from home and probably never will.   Very happy with our purchase!!!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 27, 2017)

Wow, sounds like a great buy.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 28, 2017)

Had great fun when I owned a motorhome.  As long as you use it often and keep it up, should give many years of good service.


----------



## 3ringer (Oct 29, 2017)

It looks great. Now go make some memories


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 30, 2017)

Awesome!
I agree though, keep it rolling and not parked


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 31, 2017)

Congrats hope yawl continue to enjoy the motorhome.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 31, 2017)

Enjoy your breaking bad vacations


----------



## Davis31052 (Nov 14, 2017)

I got Badger and Skinny Pete’s number if you need some help.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2017)

Sweeeeeeet !!!  You're gonna hafta to park it under a shed, or at least tarp it...


----------



## Dialer (Nov 16, 2017)

Your right....I keep it as dry as I can, and will buy a tarp for it....I guess they sell tarps that big, not sure.


----------



## Dialer (Jan 24, 2018)

Just bought a 34 foot cover for it...$50 brand new


----------



## Dialer (Apr 27, 2018)

So wife found a "pool" of water on the end table in the bedroom after a rain storm. Removed covering inside cabinet and found tons of rotten wood. Ripped it all out, went on top, ripped entire area open with a box cutter. Hideous!  Replaced wood and applied "Great Stuff" to upper surface and under ceiling in bedroom then smashed it all together with a 4 foot potted plant hanger from the yard, and 5 landscape bricks on the roof. Applied Home Depot sealant and Canyon Blue acrylic enamel from here at work that we paint the airplanes with, and wa-lah! no leaks after several torrential rain events,  and we have the only RV around with a blue quarter top!


----------



## walters (Apr 28, 2018)

*Camper*

Sound like a plan, "I think", never heard of anyone using airplane paint to fix one, but keep in mind they are like rolling tornados, seems shake loose, limbs rib across, u have to keep a sharp eye on the roofs and corners


----------

